# Help me choose!! (non-shop talk)



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys, dont tell my fiance I'm letting you guys see these. As these are TOP SECRET.

But seeing how none of you guys are invited to my wedding(unless you all want to come) I guess it wont ruin any surprises. These are the possible Save-The-Dates I have been working on. My brother is a photographer and took the pictures, and I took them into photoshop and messed around with them. These are the choices we have narrowed it down to. These will be sent as postcards. Help me out….which one(s) do you guys like the best?























































And here is my beautiful Bride-to-be and my ugly mug!.....


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You two are a very nice looking couple. I like the pic on the back of the truck. Second maybe the one outside the industrial looking building, the font in the second one is better. I hope my fiance' doesn't see these. You set the bar pretty high here


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

im with al i like the truck shot and the one holding hands against the wall … im glad i did this all ready because my wife would be hammerin me about these shots!


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

Great Pictures…Good Luck to you. I have been married to my best friend for 33 years.
I like the one on the truck best!
The top one against the stone wall is my second choice.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

The first one is my favorite the best of luck to you my best friend and I have been together 23 years in December. Best Christmas present I ever gave myself.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Shucks.
I like the truck or the wall. Nice to see your faces.
Although the jumping for joy stuff is pretty cool too.

Dem's gonna be some pretty good lookin children.

Steve


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Doug, are you using proper lifting technique in those photos? You should know how important that is…seriously congrats on the upcoming event. Any of the photos would great. Good luck.


----------



## JFobare (Dec 27, 2009)

First I have to ask an important question and I hope I'm not out of line….does she have a sister?  You two make a beautiful couple! 
My opinion, the one with y'all in the field is my favorite; second, the one with you both on the truck.
Joshua


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry Jfob, she's an only child  Her mom is single though! 

Shane - Notice the posterior weight bearing position I'm in??? Thats what its all about! haha  

Thanks guys - so far it seems like the truck one is the favorite (which is my favorite). Courtney likes the one of us on the grass


----------



## jetnum (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice photos! I like the one third from the top (she jumping for joy with the vertically-accentuated font) and also the truck photo. Exciting times and best of luck to you!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Truck


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

i guess this shows why I don't seem to like anything popular, but the second one down is my favorite. Congrats, and all the happiness in the world to you both.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A keeper…and a pretty one at that! I like the 2nd or 3rd pic best, but the truck looks more in line with the "friend" theme though. They're all really nice. Congrats!


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Truck!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Truck + #1. I like the type face in the first one.. very similar to the ones I did for my brother in law's STD. Wait, what?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

haha! I just blacked out


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

()?

You know.. every time I see your username, it reminds me of former youtube sensation DAXFLAME.

If you've never heard of him, you should look him up.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

haha. Daxflame!!! who hasnt heard of him??? haha


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

De truck…. boss ….de truck….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, the truck one is good…. if you're a ***********************************. (Sorry  )

I like the one with your backs against the wall and faces both visible.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Ditto on what Charlie says. Both faces visible is a really important point. It may not matter at first but at some point in the future it will save you much grief with the lady of the house.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm with Courtney I like the grass, the truck is a close second (but only if you both have the personality to make it fit)


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! I really like the ones where you can see both of our faces. Courtney really likes the poses where I'm lifting her. If it were my decision I think I'd be going for the truck one or the 3rd one, but of course - this is ultimately her decision! haha


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

I like the first one


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I like the first one and the truck. Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

+1 for the truck. Congraduations.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the first one best but since she likes the one on the grass, after being married for 37 years I would go with the one she likes best. Never hurts to start early being married and letting them have their way so when there is something you REALLY want, Just saying….......


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

now repeat after me …. yes dear. and with that my work is done here.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

oh, I've got the "yes dear" down cold!


----------



## thejaz (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Buddy!
I like the one on the lawn-It puts you both in a place where we all have smiled, laughed and loved.
Whatever your choice, 'ya done good'.
Be well and happy, my friend,
Tom


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

Truck shot is my first choice second is the brick wall, it looks like you could play with the font a little and create a heart with your hands being the bottom of it.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

thats a good idea (with the heart) - never thought of that. hmmm….


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have problems with all of them but the last pic. Her face should be visible not just yours, hopefully you are *both* marrying your best friend, not just you. The one you are holding hands in front of a wall you look like you are standing in front of a shooting squad saying goodbye. Bottom line you are a very attractive couple, go with the last pic, no need to get cutesy….IMHO…. Congratulations by the way.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

wow, didn't recognize you without your hat on. I'll be married 34 years day after tomorrow, so a bit of advice, it doesn't matter what we think, which one will she like?

Congrats, and second to "yes dear"......"I'm sorry you were right". Practice!

My second got married last weekend, so I've used up my travel allowance.

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

top one


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

the last one is too traditionel the one in the truck is good 
but if its going to be one where you lift her deffently the first picture but her face is hidden 
so then there is the holding in hand and the truck pictures left

make a folder with both on the insite …. 

my 1½cent 
Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bottom line:

She is ridiculously beautiful. Give her whatever she wants.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I would send out multiples of 1, 4 and 5. They are great shots.

OK, I'm what post #37 someones got to ask about the if we want to go or not, is it open bar?

Congratulations!


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the last picture the best, or the the one in front of the wall where your holding hands. The one in the grass is a great picture, as are the others, but I can't see her face so I can't tell which shapely blond your marrying. 

If your intending to put your names on it then I guess we don't need to see your faces. Ultimately, I'd go with whichever one she likes. My wife has me well trained after 29 years.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

no opinions…just glad to see these pics. CONGRATS and god bless


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

? ?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

The one with the grass and trees is the most romantic, trucks, building and brick walls kind of tacky advertising a romantic event. Or are you marrying the truck to?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for all your comments guys. It seems that most people like the truck pic best. I actually tend to like that as well because you can see both our faces. It is actually my fiance that likes the other pose better (where you can't see her face) - not because you can't see her face….she just likes the "unposed pose" feel.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

489tad….yes…it is definitely an open bar!!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

From looking at the last photo; my only question is, What the heck are you waiting so long for?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Gary, I did not know there was a difference. So news to me. I just looked it up and yes….i should be calling her my fiancee…not fiance. Cool


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm all for the first one…but I also like the one on the truck bed..

You two look so terrific together.. Very happy for you both and expect to see pics and vids of the wedding posted my friend! haha


----------



## Jacoblucas (Sep 28, 2011)

The first one hands down, you look like your effortlessly holding her, which she'll probably like! And You both look so in love in it also!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

DOG! All I have to say! Other than perhaps the rest of of might wish we were so lucky!! ~
BTW - "I" think the last pic is the best!


----------



## j4r0d (Oct 7, 2011)

I go for any of the two grayscale pictures near the wall.

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats to you Bra, enjoy! Nothing better than married to your Best Friend. Blondie and I have 18yrs together and still going strong.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah, the truck one is classy! great photos, good luck to you


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

the truck


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, *Dak*, what a lucky guy you are. She will make you a beautiful wife and friend for life and may you both be bound together and blessed with a deep abiding love for each other that will grow stronger every day for as long as you both shall live. And if you are blessed with children may they also have a blessed life so that they can bless you both in your old age. Here's to a long and happy life together.

I like the last two. The truck would make a very nice card; I also like the one in the trees and grass and it would make a wonderful card. However, the warmth and glow of your smiles in the last would be nice to send to all of your family members. God bless the both of you. My wife and I have been married for 40 years and have had three fine children. You both have so much to look forward to.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I gotta say that #1 is the best. Bit then again, I was just looking at your wife to be, so what do I know


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

The truck or holding hands at the wall.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

In response to Roger, Dak, do you know if that truck is indeed single?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

yes…the truck is single…and looking….


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

They all look great but if I have to choose, I'd say #4…...........Jim
I think we are free that day too!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Doug, congrats to both of you ….. and you are starting out right…... don't ever forget the "Yes Dear" !

JMO - I like the lawn and then the truck…... I agree about the faces, but the one on the lawn just brings out peace and serenity and love….. the profile of Courtney with the sun at the back makes her "glow"!

Peace and happiness to the you both of you for the rest of your lives !


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

The one with the truck would have meaning only if you live in the deep South. Even better if it was up on blocks.  
I like the outdoor scene, IMHO. 
Best to the two of you. My wife and I made it to 39 years last June. Looking for 40 if she doesn't kill me for doing something stupid. So far, I've been lucky. 
Commentator Paul Harvey had a thing about a couple in the Midwest that had been married for 76 years. After pondering that, I realized that they would be in their early or mid 90's!!!!! Gives you something to shoot for!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Aww I loved Paul Harvey.. Good day!


----------

